# Awesome Accessory Battery



## Flatlander (Feb 17, 2010)

As I read through the board I notice that the question has been brought up to buy or not to buy another deep cycle to run my accessories? This is just my 2 cents worth, I found a rechargeable 12V through Cabela's that I run all my accessories off of. I bought the 2 battery (1 for a spare) and charger pack and it runs my depth finder, nav. lights, spot light, and courtesy lights. I mean these little dudes pack a wallup for their size, their only I think 6"x3"x4". I keep both of them in my "console" I built for my tiny little boat. I have yet to drain one completely down in a days expedition, but if I do I have the second one in there to switch over. I was just curious to know if there is anyone else on the board who uses these and what has been their experience?


----------



## countryboy210 (Feb 17, 2010)

I Have Been Thinking Along This Same Line For This Upcoming Season; You Have Me Sold On The Idea!

Bought An Underwater Camera This Winter, And This Same Style Battery Is What It Came With.

I Am Getting Some BlueWater LED's Soon From Mike To Install For Night Fishing; They Will Run For Several Nights Before A Recharge Is Needed On One Of These.


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been running my Finder off a lawn tractor battery for a couple of years. I usually run it all summer without having to recharge.


----------



## Nussy (Feb 17, 2010)

I use one on my pontoon. I went this route so I could use my fishfinder for Ice Fishing as well. made it portable. Running just the fishfinder it will last for days.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 18, 2010)

has anybody tried one of these batteries on a color fishfinder? I don't know about y'all, but my color units can drain some juice


----------



## Nussy (Feb 18, 2010)

Nope, just a 320.


----------



## Sureshot (Feb 18, 2010)

How fast would a radio drain one of these? Id much rather save the weight and go this route, and just one deep cycle. 

If I divied the electtronics up equally? 

I have nav lights, bluewater LED's, radio, fish finder, trolling motor, and possibly a live well pump


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 18, 2010)

How much is that unit?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 18, 2010)

The two battery and charger package runs around $50. On the running a radio topic, I dont know.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 19, 2010)

the radio won't pull that much - unless you are playing CDs, that the biggest drain in them


----------



## gunner1 (Feb 20, 2010)

I never thought about using one of those for that purpose! I have one that I bought as a back-up for my AquaVu, but I'm never out on the ice long enough for the main battery to go dead. You could buy the two pack of these, wire them parralelle and they would last a LONG time.


----------



## rellis1962 (Feb 23, 2010)

Can these batteries lay on their side? I can mount 1 or 2 of these under my console and save myself some wiring. I use one of these batteries in my kayak to run a lowrance fish/gps. Lasts all day with very little drain. Fish finder has a voltage indicator on it. Can't remember the mod# of the lowrance. It is not color.


----------



## retiredff (Jul 18, 2010)

can these batteries be connected to a 2 bank charger? I have read the charger that comes with them will over charge them.


----------



## Zum (Jul 18, 2010)

russ010 said:


> has anybody tried one of these batteries on a color fishfinder? I don't know about y'all, but my color units can drain some juice


Should say how much power that unit draws in the manual or even on line.
By the sounds of what he has running on one,should do the trick.


----------



## retiredff (Jul 18, 2010)

I found a site that explains amp hours. Cabela's battery is rated at 8.0 amp hours. A hummingbird 500 series draws 400 milliamps, so with my crude and maybe wrong math:

8 amp hours = 8000 milliamps (1 amp hour = 1000 milliamp)

battery runtime = 8000 / 400 = 20 hours

that battery should last 20 hours for a non color hummingbird 500 series FF/GPS. I only checked the 500 series as I don't think I need anything more expensive for my needs.

These batteries should handle a FF/GPS, LED nav/anchor lights and probably LED interior lights for a nights worth of fishing!

Not bad, plus they are light and cheap!

Anyone have experience with a Hummingbird 581i combo?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 18, 2010)

How many people are using these?


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 18, 2010)

I picked up two batteries and a charger for $20 at Cabela's two weeks ago. They had a stack of them in the bargain cave at the Owatonna store.


----------



## bear7625 (Jul 19, 2010)

My son has been running his electronics for about 5 years on Cabela's battery with no problems. I'm buying 2 to put in the console that I'm building. Will keep the wiring much cleaner.


----------



## retiredff (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sold! I'm buying 2.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm using 2 out of a UPS that we had at our base... they have been running LED lights for my boat for the last 2 months. I just put them on the charger this past weekend, and they were at 65% which is not bad considering how many times I've been fishing and how long the LEDs are on for.

And you can lay them on their sides... but I wouldn't hook them up to an onboard charger - I put mine on my battery charger in 2amp - and it only takes about 30min for them to be fully charged (that was from 65% to 100%)


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 19, 2010)

Geez Russ how many batteries in total do you have on your boat?


----------



## norshor (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a stack of them from my Humminbird Ice-35, and other various flashers that I have owned over the years. Since my main battery that powers my bow mount trolling motor is under the bow deck, I threw one of them in the back to run my Humminbird 343. I didn't have my switch panel in yet and did not want to run wiring at the time. Works great. I have never come close to draining that thing during a full day of fishfinder and gps use. I really don't know if I am going to run off my main battery, as this works so well. Mine is mounted sideways.


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> Geez Russ how many batteries in total do you have on your boat?



He tows a small boat behind his just for the batteries. :LOL2:


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 24, 2012)

Digging up an old thread but had some questions on this battery. Would this work to power multiple accessories? I have a fuse block and switch panel setup. I would be powering the following:
Depth finder
Gps
accessory plug
Nag lights
Bilge

Could I use one of the small accessory batteries or should I go with a lawn mower battery or even a small deep cycle?


----------



## russ010 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well... I still don't know about a fish finder or GPS - I'm still not brave enough to try them out on my HDS units, but I'm pretty sure the color units pull a good bit of juice. I think if you have a smaller black & white unit all that you listed will be ok.

I have 3 of these in my boat. 1 ran an aerator for about 8 hours with no problems. Actually, it did this for about 3 fishing trips so that's around 24 hours continuous use. I also have the others on some Bluewater LED lights that I just plugged up to it because they weren't on a switch. Those could last for about 6 night fishing trips, and that's with the rear nav and bow nav lights on them.


----------



## PATRIOT (Dec 30, 2012)

If anyone out there can beat this for a true LIFETIME battery (no prorate, no receipt, no questions, no charge) . . . let us know.
Many more sizes available from Cycle Gear.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 1, 2013)

I also use a riding mower battery to power my electronics, lights, and other accessories. The deep cycel is for the trolling motor. I typically primative camp and dont recharge all weekend. Both batteries last all weekend, even night fishing, and cleaning my catch of the day. 12v electric fillet knife in camp. 

Maybe if we get ice this year, I'll be using it for ice fishing too. 

Been using the same battery for the past 3 seasons so far. Best part, they are only $30-$35 depending on the amp hours you get.


----------



## nlester (Jan 2, 2013)

russ010 said:


> Well... I still don't know about a fish finder or GPS - I'm still not brave enough to try them out on my HDS units, but I'm pretty sure the color units pull a good bit of juice. I think if you have a smaller black & white unit all that you listed will be ok.
> 
> I have 3 of these in my boat. 1 ran an aerator for about 8 hours with no problems. Actually, it did this for about 3 fishing trips so that's around 24 hours continuous use. I also have the others on some Bluewater LED lights that I just plugged up to it because they weren't on a switch. Those could last for about 6 night fishing trips, and that's with the rear nav and bow nav lights on them.



It is the only battery my Humminbird 798 HD SI has known. I use it in a back pack as a portable. I know it will power it for about 12 hours from a day and a half of fishing. For the first couple of trips, I carried a second one as a spare but I don't feel the need to do that any more.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 4, 2013)

definately not a bad price. $55 for 2 batteries and a charger


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 25, 2013)

32.99 for 2 batteries and a charger, i've had this on my watch list and the price just jumped down today. i went ahead and ordered them finally


----------



## hoosier78 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just took advantadge of that deal myself. 2 batteries, charger.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting one of those myself and when I saw you posted the sale I ordered 2 of them also. My brother wanted one so we'll split the order and each get one.


----------

